# Comment utiliser Mail en Italie



## mikalak (15 Août 2014)

Bonjour, 
Je suis actuellement en Italie pour une longue période. Depuis ce matin, je n'arrive pas envoyer de mail via Mail et ce à partir de mon compte Free. Alors que je reçois parfaitement mes mails.
 J'ai j'ai cherché plusieurs possibilités, dont la création d'un serveur d'envoi SMTP les principaux serveur italiens. 
Rien n'y fait. Auriez vous une idée?
Mika


----------



## grün (15 Août 2014)

Bonjour, je n'ai aucune idée de la solution que tu cherches, mais je t'envie fort d'être en Italie pour une longue période !  Je ne doute pas que des messages d'aide devraient venir.


----------



## mikalak (15 Août 2014)

C'est pas la pire destination, mais c'est pour le boulot...
Je suis allé à la réception, on m'a dit qu'ils ne connaissaient pas le FAI, l'internet est "fourni" par parabole...
Entre temps, j'ai trouvé le FAI c'est TERRECABLATE


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

 si tu es dans un hôtel, et connecté à un hotspot de l'hôtel, il n'est pas garanti que tu puisses envoyer des mails via Mail.

En effet, ça n'est possible que si le système prend en charge la *"redirection SMTP"*, ce qui est une option, qui même si elle est choisie, ne marche pas forcément avec tous les couples FAI de l'hôtel / fournisseur de messagerie.

Ayant installé des hotspots, et bien qu'ayant activé la redirection SMTP, j'ai eu ce problème (avec SFR) et ai dû solliciter le prestataire fournisseur des hotspots pour qu'il fasse le nécessaire.

Si ça ne marche pas pour toi, tu devras envoyer tes mails depuis le webmail.


----------



## mikalak (15 Août 2014)

Yes !!! Probleme résolu : le serveur Smtp est smtp.terrecablate.it avec le port 25 ou autres par défaut.

je voulais passer par Mail , question d'habitude...
Merci à toi Renaud! 

Mika


----------



## Anonyme (15 Août 2014)

Content pour toi que ça soit réglé.

En passant pour ceux qui liront le sujet, il faut que l'authentification par mot de passe soit activée dans l'onglet avancé de la configuration des serveurs SMTP.

Résolu : "Outils de la discussion" en haut au dessus du premier message.

Bon séjour en Italie !

Ciao !

_(tu as eu besoin d'utiliser le smtp du FAI de l'hôtel, que tu n'es pas supposé connaître : ceci montre que la "redirection SMTP" ne fonctionne pas. Ou alors tu n'as pas activé l'authentification par mot de passe...)_


----------



## pascalformac (15 Août 2014)

une autre solution connue de tous les voyageurs
utiliser un compte email qui a le même smtp quelque soit l'endroit où on utilise l'ordi

gmail? j'ai dit gmail? non j'ai pas dit gmail.Pourquoi parler de gmail?

 bien entendu en plus gmail peut relever les messages de comptes externes ( pop)
Mais pourquoi donc mentionner gmail?
mystère


----------



## mikalak (15 Août 2014)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Content pour toi que ça soit réglé.
> 
> 
> _(tu as eu besoin d'utiliser le smtp du FAI de l'hôtel, que tu n'es pas supposé connaître : ceci montre que la "redirection SMTP" ne fonctionne pas. Ou alors tu n'as pas activé l'authentification par mot de passe...)_



enfant,  je n'ai pas activé l'authentification par mot de passe,  Par défaut l'authentication etait sur " Aucune". 

@Pascal :  Je pense que je serais passé par Gmail ou autre, j'avais pas trop envie de multiplier les adresses mail, j'aime bien garder la même adresse pour les messages perso et une adresse pro pour le professionnel.

En passant, j'ai une idée pour les concepteurs du Site... et si il y'a avait une rubrique "world ou international" avec  des astuces et conseils pour les blogueurs qui naviguent entre hôtels et  aéroports...


----------



## pascalformac (15 Août 2014)

mikalak a dit:


> @Pascal :  Je pense que je serais passé par Gmail ou autre, j'avais pas trop envie de multiplier les adresses mail, j'aime bien garder la même adresse pour les messages perso et une adresse pro pour le professionnel.


et tu as bien raison 
mais rien n'empêche d'avoir une adresse gmail perso  et une pro et de les utiliser pour gerer reception envoi de divers autres adresses*

(service  TRES nettement superieur au service free même en zimbra)

*les utiliser pour d'autres messages que gmail
( 95 % des gens recevant un email  ne regardent pas les details tech de smtp de l'envoyeur, ils s'en foutent , à juste titre)


----------

